# PT2399 Delay mods - Repeats drive circuit questions



## FancyEspresso (Jun 19, 2020)

This isn’t a pedalpcb project but I had no luck on reddit and you guys are so helpful I thought I’d try here anyways

I’m about to start breadboarding a deep blue delay and I’m gonna build it on vero.. I really want to trick it out and so I’m thinking of some interesting mods here.

If I were to add a dirt circuit, maybe a SHO or light speed, after the delay, but I just want it on REPEATS, where would I wire this in? pin 14 and 15 are marked as output pins, which is dry and which is wet? Along with that, would I place it immediately after the pin, or after all the caps and resistors that are connected to the pin but before it’s brought back to the output?

Sorry that this is a lot at once, just really need some help so I don’t mess anything up in the process of trying to figure this out


----------



## phi1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I made a delay pedal (DBD circuit actually) with send/return jacks to put whatever effect on the repeats only. I just stuck it right after the 1uF cap (coming from the 1k off pin14). Basically just attach the send wire to your other effect to the - side of the 1uF, and the return wire from your effect to the 2k/mix 3 junction. Worked great for me, I had the send/return jacks wired so with nothing plugged in the circuit worked like normal. Eventually I dismantled and reassembled as a normal delay as I found I wasn’t using it that much (and the first build’s enclosure was kinda ugly).

keep in mind a SHO will basically just make it loud, not really give it a dirt effect on its own.


----------



## FancyEspresso (Jun 20, 2020)

Awesome thanks! I think I’ll try those spots for the I/O wires for the dirt circuit. I thought you could add a master volume to the SHO and crank the gain to the transistor to get a pretty natural mosfet drive I thought would work well and then tame the volume, however i may not be remembering correctly. If not, any suggestions for a nice circuit to stick in the for a good degraded dirty lofi repeats? Extra points if it goes from a subtle drive to completely obliterating the repeats!


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 20, 2020)

Anchovie did the noise ensemble you might get a few ideas from his circuit

https://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=87493.0

There's plenty of layouts and mods of the original around give it a google


----------

